

GCHQ captured emails of journalists from top international media - secfirstmd
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/jan/19/gchq-intercepted-emails-journalists-ny-times-bbc-guardian-le-monde-reuters-nbc-washington-post

======
spenvo
So this has been going on since at least 2008... Extremely disappointing but
not surprising.[0] What Americans forget is that GHCQ's policies affect us as
much or more than the NSA's and that by 'backdoor-ing' crypto, as Cameron &
Obama want, we forfeit our privacy to foreign governments as well.

How can democratic society continue to function if the state indulges its
interest in journalists' and attorneys' confidential communications without
any inhibitions?

This demonstrates that Cameron's pledge to only access laypersons'
communication in the most "dire circumstances" (the case he makes for
backdooring crypto) is pure rhetoric.

[0] [https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/11/06/uk-
surveillanc...](https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/11/06/uk-surveillance-
of-lawyers-journalists-gchq/)

